# Motivational Poster



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Slightly modified to meet the rules of the forum...


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

Draconis said:


> Slightly modified


bugger....HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Tinymon (Sep 21, 2007)

I love these posters...


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

The do-it-yourself ones are even better.

http://diy.despair.com/motivator.php


----------

